# Newport, RI-Wyndham Inn on the Harbor, 8/23 $700



## antjmar (Jul 13, 2014)

1BR/1BA (sleeps 4) at Wyndham Inn on the Harbor.
8/23 - 8/30.
Unit has a kitchen Great location.
$700 for the week.
Thanks.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 15, 2014)

May have interest can you tell me a bit more about the unit/property?


----------



## Jennie (Jul 16, 2014)

You can read many reviews here on TUG at:
http://tug2.com/tugmembers/Login.aspx


----------



## antjmar (Jul 21, 2014)

Had some interest but still available.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 30, 2014)

.....bump!


----------



## antjmar (Aug 5, 2014)

*No longer available*

Rented via Craigslist!


----------

